# Keeping your hgh/peps/slin cool



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

What do people use to keep the above cool? The smallest ice bag things I can find are at least 6inch deep by 6 inch long, bit to big.

(Sorry if this is in the wrong section @Milky )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.aliexpress.com/popular/diabetic-cooler-bag.html

http://www.frioinsulincoolingcase.com/

http://www.theluggageandbagshop.co.uk/blue-sky-travel-accessories-medical-insulin-pen-carrier-and-cooler-in-blue-p539


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111179693212?var=410219438431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I've got a digital thermometer I put in the bag, you get a good idea with it.

I'm using a sandwich cool bag and a frozen bottle of water at the moment, I've lost the ice pack that I was using.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions lads, going to take a look.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Google FRIO wallet mate everything else is inferior


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Use a frio wallet


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Just bought one 13 quid. Cheers guys.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Lads will this keep my hgh/peps cool enough.

The instructions are based on slin and say it keeps cool to the low 20s.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lads will this keep my hgh/peps cool enough.
> 
> The instructions are based on slin and say it keeps cool to the low 20s.


That's farenheit let me check the conversion as I know peps around the 2-5 celsius mark is right for peps.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fahrenheit+to+celsius&rlz=1C1CHWA_enGB552GB552&oq=faren&aqs=chrome.2.69i57j0l5.3205j0j8&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

May get one myself actually as I use a an old glasses case now lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

For every day use, the FRO® insulin wallet is an evaporative cooling unit purposely designed to keep in-use insulin and other temperature sensitive medications cool within safe temperatures of 18-26°C (64.4-78.8°F) for 45 hours minimum, even in a constant environmental temperature of 37.8°C (100°F).

That's a quote from the website.

Cold enough?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> For every day use, the FRO® insulin wallet is an evaporative cooling unit purposely designed to keep in-use insulin and other temperature sensitive medications cool within safe temperatures of 18-26°C (64.4-78.8°F) for 45 hours minimum, even in a constant environmental temperature of 37.8°C (100°F).
> 
> That's a quote from the website.
> 
> Cold enough?


That can't be right surely? Where do they think we all live, Planet Mercury?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> For every day use, the FRO® insulin wallet is an evaporative cooling unit purposely designed to keep in-use insulin and other temperature sensitive medications cool within safe temperatures of 18-26°C (64.4-78.8°F) for 45 hours minimum, even in a constant environmental temperature of 37.8°C (100°F).
> 
> That's a quote from the website.
> 
> Cold enough?


You want to aim for between 2 - 8 c as best you can for mixed HGH i try do the same for peps but im not as fussy.

I dont tend to take HGH out of the house anymore i did when i followed a 2iu spread protocol and used an ice pack with a sealed cool bag and digital thermometer to check temps, it was going over 8c from morning to mid afternoon in the summer.

Not sure how much degrading will happen out of temp but its expensive to waste.


----------

